# Paph. Michael Koopowitz



## The Mutant (Nov 25, 2014)

I felt my first multiflora Paph deserved a thread of its own. This was one of those expensive "will flower reasonably soon"-Paphs, that I got... Was it one or two years ago? Can't remember now, and I can't bother to check either. 

Anyway, it had no roots, but it has been growing rather well since I got it. It now has one mature growth, one half grown, and one little upstart.

I took pictures of it today, despite the fact that it hasn't opened all three flowers yet. I don't know if we'll get any more sunlight within the next few months (yes, it has been that bad), so better safe than sorry.




Super, expert, photographer Mutant manages to cut off the petals. Go me! Love that boldly marked dorsal:






Managed to get all of those pesky petals in the picture this time (they're 15" or 38-39cm on the fully opened flower and I think they won't get any longer):






*EDIT:*
Updated pictures.













Those petals... I'm so happy they've twisted as much as they have, and the petals on the first flower are now 47-48 cm (around 18.5"). Now I think they're really done growing:


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 25, 2014)

The famous "NFS" size. I have many plants NFS size. I feel they intend to flower in the next decade, so I have to exercise my patience!

Your Michael Koopowitz is very nice!! Well grown and vigorous!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh! That is so lovely! You did a great job!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice. Stop being so self-critical.


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2014)

that is a very nice one! congrats on flowering it, the plant looks very well-grown.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 25, 2014)

Good one. Flower to plant size is excellent.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2014)

That's one perky MK you have there! Well done.


----------



## troy (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice!!! Hopefully Next blooming the flower count will rise


----------



## kellyincville (Nov 25, 2014)

Lovely flowers! And well grown plant too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Nov 25, 2014)

That is a nice clone. Lovely red petals. Worth the wait.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 25, 2014)

super flowers


----------



## under1630 (Nov 25, 2014)

Koopowitz is one of my favorites. Very nice example. Everyone can be an "expert" photographer with orchids, as they are very obedient subjects. Please post more when the 3rd flower opens.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like you've made it grow roots nicely. Congrats! Nice flower.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 26, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 26, 2014)

Very Nice Mutant!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments, people. I've forwarded your praise to my MK, and it has started to look a bit smug.




Lmpgs said:


> The famous "NFS" size. I have many plants NFS size. I feel they intend to flower in the next decade, so I have to exercise my patience!
> 
> Your Michael Koopowitz is very nice!! Well grown and vigorous!



It seems to depend on where the plants come from. At least here in Europe. Some that are advertised as blooming sized, will flower pretty soon after getting home, while others won't. 

Considering my MK had no viable roots when I got it, I would say it has done a nice comeback. 




emydura said:


> That is a nice clone. Lovely red petals. Worth the wait.


Love the petals on it. I can finally see why people like sanderianum and its hybrids, because those petals are just amazing. Seems they grew some more, they're about 42cm now (16 1/2"). I really thought it was done. 




under1630 said:


> Koopowitz is one of my favorites. Very nice example. Everyone can be an "expert" photographer with orchids, as they are very obedient subjects. Please post more when the 3rd flower opens.


They are indeed. It's usually my camera that's causing me problems when I photograph the orchids. It's old, and it needs a lot of light to take decent pictures.

If the weather allows it (due to aforementioned light issue), more pictures will come later. 




SlipperFan said:


> Looks like you've made it grow roots nicely. Congrats! Nice flower.



I looked at some pictures I took of it when it had just arrived. It really didn't have any roots at all. Luckily, it turned out to be a vigorous plant, and it started to grow some almost immediately. I repotted it too soon, which made it sulk for about 6 months. 

I've repotted it since and almost couldn't get it out of the pot due to the amount of roots. No sulking this time, and it seems quite happy at the moment.


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2014)

MK is a great hybrid. Very easy to grow and free blooming. Love 'em


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice and well grow!


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 26, 2014)

Lovely petals!


----------



## raymond (Nov 26, 2014)

wow very nice


----------



## Trithor (Nov 27, 2014)

When I started to read the post, the photograph was off-screen. I was not expecting it to be as dramatic as the pictures showed it to be. Nice pictures of a very lovely plant, congratulations, you must be very proud of that!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 28, 2014)

Good job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 3, 2014)

We had about 2 hours of sunlight today, so it was bright enough for me to drag my camera out again. Trying to take pictures of the MK, I realized I need a new camera, because mine is just horrible at focusing when taking pictures at a distance... Either that, or get a tripod... I tried to do my new favourite Paph justice, but it turned out a bit so-so. Anyway, the pictures show off the important stuff at least, so that's okay. 













Those petals... I'm so happy they've twisted as much as they have, and the petals on the first flower are now 47-48 cm (around 18.5"). Now I think they're really done growing:













Justin said:


> MK is a great hybrid. Very easy to grow and free blooming. Love 'em


I've now joined the "love MK" crowd, too (just liked them earlier). I think it has gotten me even more hooked on multis, as well. I was thinking, since I'm a windowsill grower and thus can't provide optimal conditions, maybe I should get some more multi hybrids. Any other multi hybrids that's as easy as the MK?



Trithor said:


> When I started to read the post, the photograph was off-screen. I was not expecting it to be as dramatic as the pictures showed it to be. Nice pictures of a very lovely plant, congratulations, you must be very proud of that!


YES! I'm so proud of it that it's ridiculous. I found it so captivating that it managed to jolt me up from the dark hole I had, metaphorically, dug myself into. I absolutely love it. :smitten:


----------



## eggshells (Dec 3, 2014)

Fantastic flower. I am very fond of this cascading presentation and same reason I don't stake my multiflorals. (Except rothschildianum, that one I want it pointing to the heavens as much as possible)


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 3, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Fantastic flower. I am very fond of this cascading presentation and same reason I don't stake my multiflorals. (Except rothschildianum, that one I want it pointing to the heavens as much as possible)


When/if any of my roths flower, I'll probably stake it. I agree that the flowers on roths look better when the spike is upright, rather than like this.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 3, 2014)

Angel Hair is fairly easy.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 3, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Angel Hair is fairly easy.


Hmm... That's a rather nice hybrid. Is Paph. Mount Sanders as easy, to grow as well? Always good to have more options. The only other multiflora Paph hybrid I own, is a young PEoY. It has grown pretty well so far, but I don't know how difficult/easy it is compared to an MK.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 3, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> Hmm... That's a rather nice hybrid. Is Paph. Mount Sanders as easy, to grow as well? Always good to have more options. The only other multiflora Paph hybrid I own, is a young PEoY. It has grown pretty well so far, but I don't know how difficult/easy it is compared to an MK.



I personally haven't had much success with multis with stonei in the background. Maybe the philip in it will help. With half roth, PEoY may be harder to bloom, relatively speaking, then Angel Hair. I have a Gary Romagna x sand, and it's been 3 years since it bloomed.

Oh, another one you may want to try is Screaming Eagle (Bernice (lowii x philip.) x sand.) (which reminds me, I'd love to find another one for myself)


----------



## Justin (Dec 3, 2014)

Michael Koopowitz was one of the first Paphs i ever got about 12 years ago and when it flowered that winter i could hardly believe how cool it was. It was the source of my Paph obsession ever since. (and it has regularly bloomed about every 2 years for me since then!)

PEOY is easy to grow but much more difficult to bloom than Michael Koopowitz. (i have never bloomed one). I think roth is actually easier to boom than PEOY. 

Saint Swithin is another good multi cross that can be easy.

You are lucky to have a very nice MK with great coloration. It is a keeper!


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 3, 2014)

That is a really nice MK. It is also a keeper!

You are becoming a Master Orchid Grower!

I agree with others about Angel Hair and Screaming Eagle.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2014)

Pretty good photos, I think.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 3, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I personally haven't had much success with multis with stonei in the background. Maybe the philip in it will help. With half roth, PEoY may be harder to bloom, relatively speaking, then Angel Hair. I have a Gary Romagna x sand, and it's been 3 years since it bloomed.
> 
> Oh, another one you may want to try is Screaming Eagle (Bernice (lowii x philip.) x sand.) (which reminds me, I'd love to find another one for myself)


Oooh, that was a really nice cross! Need to put that one on my wishlist. Don't know how difficult it'll be to get here in Europe, though. 



Justin said:


> Michael Koopowitz was one of the first Paphs i ever got about 12 years ago and when it flowered that winter i could hardly believe how cool it was. It was the source of my Paph obsession ever since. (and it has regularly bloomed about every 2 years for me since then!)
> 
> PEOY is easy to grow but much more difficult to bloom than Michael Koopowitz. (i have never bloomed one). I think roth is actually easier to boom than PEOY.
> 
> ...


Well, I was obsessed with Paphs already, but my MK didn't make it better. :rollhappy: It's like you *have* to see these orchids flower IRL to realize their greatness. 

Okay, I'll not tell my PEoY your said that and it might be easier to flower (or it'll just join my sulkers).

I feel very lucky, since this is the only MK I have. Trust me, this one will stay. No doubt about it.



Paphman910 said:


> That is a really nice MK. It is also a keeper!
> 
> You are becoming a Master Orchid Grower!
> 
> I agree with others about Angel Hair and Screaming Eagle.


I've checked my usual vendors for Angel Hair and Screaming Eagle. No luck. I think they might be hard to get in Europe. Hopefully, I'm very wrong.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 4, 2014)

Congratulations, your plant is even more breathtaking than it was before (if that is possible)
Philippinense tends to make easy to grow and flower hybrids. So hybrids like St Swithin, Moustache and Gary Romagna are a good place to start. St Swithin should be very easy to find as well. A well grown and flowered St Swithin is a 'show stopper', (exactly the reason why they commonly take the 'grand champion' at shows. An old hybrid, but still hard to beat.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 4, 2014)

Question (if anyone's interested in answering): When do the petals stop growing? I thought they were done on the first flower, only to discover that they're now ca 19". They don't grow as fast as they did before, but apparently they're still going. The flower has been completely open for 9 days now, so shouldn't they be done? I'm not complaining, just a first-time-flowering-sanderianum-hybrid owner, so I'm very curious.



Trithor said:


> Congratulations, your plant is even more breathtaking than it was before (if that is possible)
> Philippinense tends to make easy to grow and flower hybrids. So hybrids like St Swithin, Moustache and Gary Romagna are a good place to start. St Swithin should be very easy to find as well. A well grown and flowered St Swithin is a 'show stopper', (exactly the reason why they commonly take the 'grand champion' at shows. An old hybrid, but still hard to beat.


Thank you Gary. It's a struggle not to bring it with me when I go grocery shopping. :rollhappy:

Hmm... I think I need to start a separate thread for the enabling of Mutant's Paph obsession.


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats!! Lovely plant.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2014)

That is a real show stopper you have there. I to enjoy the stance your spike took on. 
Your plant displays more sanderianum then most so the petals may continue to elongate a bit more. The nineteen inches is right in the normal range for MKs. But the next time it blooms and many more after, the petals could reach into the 20 inch zone! I believe Frank Smith's awarded MK was well into the twenties.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh, oh oh - those photographs are wonderful and addictive - danger zone!! Now I want a MK, too!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 5, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> That is a real show stopper you have there. I to enjoy the stance your spike took on.
> Your plant displays more sanderianum then most so the petals may continue to elongate a bit more. The nineteen inches is right in the normal range for MKs. But the next time it blooms and many more after, the petals could reach into the 20 inch zone! I believe Frank Smith's awarded MK was well into the twenties.


Thank you for the nice comment and for answering my question.  Let's just say I hope it'll increase in petal length next time it flowers (as well as flower count)! I'm so greedy. :rollhappy:

I think I've seen pictures of some of those awarded MKs. They're really something else. :drool:



Secundino said:


> Oh, oh oh - those photographs are wonderful and addictive - danger zone!! Now I want a MK, too!


Get one! Now! Order one from Sam, then you know that you'll most likely get a good looking one, too.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 6, 2014)

Cannot import from overseas I'm afraid. Here is the pic of Berenice, taken right now. Three growths, all growing, great roots:






From Elsner, it came already with three growths. The rule, laying on top of pot, has 50cm - so you can see how big the plant actually is.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow... That's one big plant.  

I just realized I need a bigger apartment. :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Dec 7, 2014)

Great bloom!


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 16, 2014)

Those are some amazing flowers, I love the long twisty petals! This is the first Paph hybrid I'm putting on my wish list.


----------

